# منظفات ذات جوده عالية لشركات البترول



## new2050 (28 فبراير 2009)

يسعدنا ان نفيد سيادتكم باننا نعمل في مجال الاستيراد و التصدير ونظرا للارتفاع في اسعار خامات المنظفات بانواعها المختلفة فتم الاهتمام واضافه المنظفات الي اهدافنا للمساهمة في توفير الاستهلاك واعطاء جوده اعلي وباسعار مميزة وذلك بجانب النشاطات الاخري مثل إضافات (محسنات) الوقود( البنزين – السولار(الديزل) – المازوت (الفويل اويل)) في اطاله عمرالالة وخفض العادم (مانع الهباب) والانبعاثات الضارة وهذا يساهم بدوره في المحافظة على البيئة وتعمل المحسنات ايضا علي الاحتراق المنتظم وبذلك نحصل علي توفير الاستهلاك.
 اليمامة للاستيراد و التصدير (الدولية للكيميائية) بتقديم عرض أسعار لسيادتكم خاص بكيماويات المنظفات المستخدمة في كل من :
*· **الفـــنـــادق والمـــنـــتـــجـــعـــات. *
*· **القـــرى السيـــاحــــية. *
*· **المــــطاعــــم. *
*· **المســــتـــشـــفـــيـــات. *
*· **النــــوادى. *
*· **الـــبواخـــر. *
*· *الفـــنـــادق الســــيـــاحـــيـــة. 

وقـــد حـــرصـــنا عـــلى تـــقـــديـــم انـــواع ذات جوده اعلي حـــتى تـــنـــال قـــبـــول ورضـــا الـــعـــمـــلاء . ​
صابون سائل لليد​
صابون سائل لغسيل الاطباق​
منظف ومطهر للأرضيات​
منظف وملمع للزجاج​
منظف ومطهر للثلاجات وطاولات الاطعة​
منظف موكيت وسجاد.​
منظف ومطهر للتواليت​
منظف للأفران​
مزيل بقع او حبر من الملابس​
مزيل صدأ ملابس (للابيض)​
صابون سائل لغسيل الملابس​
صابون سائل مطهر ومبيض للملابس​
كريم ملمع للأرضيات السراميك - القيشاني عبوات صاج​
كريم ملمع للأرضيات البركية (الاخشاب) عبوات صاج​

من المعروف ان الصابون والمنظفات تكتسح السوق بقوة لانه يتم استخدامها على نطاق واسع في الحياة العملية فمثلا تستخدم لغسيل الملابس وايضا لغسيل الاطباق وايضا يعالج معالجات خاصة ليتم استخدامة كغسول لليدين بدلا من الصابون الصلب المعروف وذلك لتكوينه الرغوة التى بدورها تقوم بازالة اى متعلقات سواء في الغسيل او في اليدين وذلك بمجرد غسلة بالماء وقد تم تصنيع انواع مختلفه بتركيزات مختلفه ومكونات ايضا مختلفه تتناسب مع كل الظروف .​


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عيكم
محتاج اعرف طريقة تصنيع مزيل الحبر من الملابس
جزاك الله خير


----------

